# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Elektrik Sayacı Vatandaşı Çarptı

## ceydaaa

sayacsim.jpgEnerji Piyasası Düzenleme Kurumu (EPDK), elektrik sayaçlarının değiştirilmesi ve bedelinin tüketicilerden alınması konusunda dağıtım şirketlerini uyardı.

Bazı elektrik dağıtım şirketlerinin tüketicilere yaptıkları bildirimlerle sayaçları değiştirmesi ve bedelini vatandaşlardan tahsil etmesinin ardından gelen şikayetler EPDK'yı harekete geçirdi. EPDK, 21 dağıtım şirketine, elektrik sayaçlarının değiştirilmesi ve bedelinin tüketicilerden alınması konusunda uyarıda bulundu.

"Sayaçlar usul esas çalışması" konulu yazı, EPDK Başkanı Hasan Köktaş imzasıyla Akdeniz, Aras, AYDEM, Enerjisa, AKEDAŞ, BEDAŞ Boğaziçi, Çamlıbel, Çoruh, Toroslar, Dicle, Fırat, Gediz, İstanbul Anadolu Yakası, Kayseri ve civarı, MEDAŞ Meram, Osmangazi, Sakarya, Trakya, Uludağ, Vangölü ve Çalık Yeşilırmak Elektrik Dağıtım AŞ'a gönderildi.

"SORUMLU, DAĞITIM ŞİRKETİ"

Elektrik Piyasası Kanunu'na göre, dağıtım şirketlerinin, lisanslarında belirlenen bölgede sayaçların okunması, bakımı ve işletilmesi hizmetlerinin yerine getirilmesinden sorumlu olduğu anımsatılan yazıda, elektrik enerjisi ölçümlerine ilişkin tesis edilen sayaçların mülkiyetinin dağıtım şirketine ait olduğuna işaret edildi.

Kanunun yürürlüğe girdiği tarih itibarıyla mevcut kullanıcıların mülkiyetinde olan sayaçların, işletme ve bakım hizmetleri karşılığı kullanıcılardan iz bedelle devralınacağına değinilen yazıda, uygulamaya ilişkin usul ve esasların yönetmelikle düzenleneceği belirtildi.

Yazıda ayrıca tüketicilerin sayaçlarının kurulumu, işletilmesi ve bakımı ile mevcut sayaçların bir program dahilinde mülkiyetinin devralınmasının dağıtım şirketi tarafından yapılacağı kaydedildi.

Mevzuat çerçevesinde kurum tarafından uygulamaya ilişkin usul ve esas çalışmasının devam ettiği vurgulanan yazıda, bu çalışma sonuçlandırılana kadar tüketicilerin sayaçlarının zorunlu olmadıkça değiştirilmemesi, değiştirilmesi zorunlu olan sayaçlara ilişkin ise yeni sayacın mülkiyetinin şirkete ait olmak üzere temin edilmesi ve sayaç değişimiyle ilgili tüketiciden bedel alınmaması gerektiği belirtildi.

Elektrik Mühendisleri Odası da sayaç bedeli konusundaki şikayetler nedeniyle bir süre önce EPDK'ya başvurmuştu. Bazı şirketlerin kanundaki açık hükme rağmen sayaç değişimine gidip bedelini tüketicilerden talep ettiğini belirten oda yönetimi, bakım, kalibrasyon ve sayaç değişiminde ücret alınmaması için gereken işlemlerin yapılmasını talep etmişti.

----------

